# Is 26k in songs really that uncommon?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been on the phone with Apple support, and as some of you know, that the limit for iCloud Music/iMatch etc is 25k. Both times the people I talked to had seemingly never heard of a collection this large. I've seen posts online where more people than I are having that problem, so I know I'm not the only one with a large library. I've been collecting music for 25 years, and my question is, is that really such a "unique" library? By the way, all of my music is legally obtained. The last person did confirm that the limit will likely be raised to 100k with iOS 9. Also if you're curious, it is mostly classical music, though there are lots of other things in there as well.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I suppose songs include individual movements of classical works etc. In the field of classical collectors, they are quite rare, in my experience, which includes once working in a record shop, albeit long ago. Perhaps-perhaps say 0,01 % of music consumers generally. It seems likely, that such an amount lies somewhat beyond the imagination of the designers, or they consider it an advanced level, reserved for others. 

In my case though, the collection is mostly based on traditonal media, and some primitively stored files, mostly mp3. 

Others may have more qualified things to say


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

After collecting music for a decade I've come up with 4,741 songs (will likely reach 4,800 in the next couple of weeks, thanks to a couple of albums I have ordered).

I really don't understand how someone even comes to the amount of music you've gotten. I don't think I'll ever reach that in my entire lifetime.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Three decades of collecting resulted in about 5000 classical music CD's and 5000 non-classical music. Say ten tracks on average per CD, that would be 100k "songs" (tracks). Good thing I don't use the cloud.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah im getting up past the 7000 physical cds at this point.

Its one of the reasons i started to use Foobar rather than iTunes, iTunes was starting to eat all of the memory on my pc.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have over 9000 classical tracks on my iTunes. And I used to think I had a lot...


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Tristan said:


> I have over 9000 classical tracks on my iTunes. And I used to think I had a lot...


That is a lot, im starting to think i have more of a disease rather than an interest!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have two iTunes libraries, one for each of my iPods, each with about 16,000 "songs" and 60 days or so of music. Never enough!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My current spreadsheet lists 21,915 files. That's about 2/3 classical, 1/3 non-classical. I never knew there was a limit I am approaching. I just load a very small part of it at a time on my iThing, and never use the cloud, or iTunes other than to help load the files. I figure it's none of their business what I've got.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

30 years = 11000 days (approx)

That means a new album every 1.1 days with no time off for attending concerts, listening to the radio, or sickness, or indeed life!

I prefer to get to know my music a little. When I uploaded to itunes it came to 35 days and that didn't include cassette's or LP's.
I looked at it and was a little sad that there was some music I would never have the time to listen to again.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, i often feel the same way about books too. Maybe i need to quit my job and read and listen to music all day instead!


----------

